# LiFePO4 36V 15AH Battery Packs For Electric vehicles



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $249.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Jan-23-2008 11:53:39 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

